# Carcassa / Estructura



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon vespre una altra vegada. A veure si algú em pot ajudar... En la traducció que em té ocupada aquests dies, la "lady" victoriana que es passeja per València diu: "The houses in Valencia and elsewhere in the South are built of concrete ... It is curious to see the process of building these houses: a *frame work* of wood is raised and then filled with concrete, which hardens and forms a very durable wall".

Per a _frame work_, doncs, què us agrada més? _Estructura_ o _carcassa_? Quina d'aquestes paraules us imagineu en boca d'una dama victoriana? Cap altra idea?

Mil gràcies, com sempre


----------



## chics

Hola , 
jo crec que ho traduiria per _estructura_, queda menys "cutre" per a les cases d'aquesta València tan meravellosa i en boca de la dama victoriana. A més, em sembla que és la paraula que emprem per a això, no _carcassa_...

A veure que en diuen els altres.

Per cert, el barça ha perdut...


----------



## Orreaga

Bon vespre,
Què us sembla _esquelet de fusta_, o _armadura de fusta_?


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit,

Jo desestimaria "carcassa" i si hagues de triar una de les dues em quedaria amb "estructura", pero en aquest cas potser empraria "bastiment" o fins i tot "motlle", doncs el que és clar és que es tracte d'un marc de fusta.


----------



## chics

Hola.

Al Termcat proposen *entramat*, mira, veus si es refereix a això?:





> _ca_ entramat, m
> _en_ framework
> 
> Definicions
> *ca:* Conjunt de bigues de fusta, de ferro o de formigó que serveix per a construir un sostre o una paret omplint els buits d'entre les bigues, generalment amb obra de fàbrica o amb un empostissat.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo també em quedaria amb "estructura", d'entre les dues, però trobo que la proposta de la Chics/Termcat és molt bona i segurament t'hi pot anar molt bé, tant pel significat com pel registre, "entramat de fusta".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs precisament els del Termcat proposen carcassa si es fa la cerca des del castellà armazón. Suposo que acabaré fent servir estructura: ja us n'informaré.

Mil gràcies, com sempre, i bon Nadal.

Happy Xmas to you there in beautiful New Mexico, Orreaga!


----------



## chics

Hola Tradu, però què posen com definició? Per a mi una *carcassa/armazón* ho és d'algunes màquines però no en construcció. Perquè no t'agrada _entramat_? Quin problema té? No dic per insistir amb la paraula sino per saber que és el que falla i poder buscar una alternativa... En qualsevol cas, de totes les proposades aquí jo personalment l'única que de ben lluny no posaria és _carcassa_.


----------



## ernest_

Tal com jo ho entenc no pot ser ni carcassa, ni entramat. El que diu és que construeixen una peça de fusta, com un motlle, i l'omplen de formigó per fer la paret. Suposo que hi deu haver una paraula especialitzada per referir-se a aquestes peces, però com que no la conec de moment jo posaria estructura, encara que tampoc és ben bé això. Salutacions, i bon nadal...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Tal com jo ho entenc no pot ser ni carcassa, ni entramat. El que diu és que construeixen una peça de fusta, com un motlle, i l'omplen de formigó per fer la paret. Suposo que hi deu haver una paraula especialitzada per referir-se a aquestes peces, però com que no la conec de moment jo posaria estructura, encara que tampoc és ben bé això. Salutacions, i bon nadal...


 
Ernest, gràcies, gràcies i gràcies pel súper regal: és que *Pau Riba* a mi EM FLIPA! I, a més, una cançó del _Dioptria_!!! 

De moment, gent, penso que faré servir la paraula _estructura_, why not. Si canvio de parer, ja us os faré saber!


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> Tal com jo ho entenc no pot ser ni carcassa, ni entramat. El que diu és que construeixen una peça de fusta, com un motlle, i l'omplen de formigó per fer la paret. Suposo que hi deu haver una paraula especialitzada per referir-se a aquestes peces, però com que no la conec de moment jo posaria estructura, encara que tampoc és ben bé això. Salutacions, i bon nadal...


 
Tal com ho dius, es l'encofrat, es a dir, es fa un encofrat -en l'actualitat de peces metal·liques- i s'omple de formigó per fer l'estructura portant. Ara, si encofrat lliga amb el contexte és una cosa que desconec.


----------



## Orreaga

L'has trobada, Riu, la paraula especialitzada correcte.  Encara s'utilitza fusta (sí, també metall o plàstic) per a construir encofrats.  Però cal afegir que la dona victoriana no utilitza la paraula correcte en anglès, que és "formwork" (fins ara no m'en vaig adonar).  "Frame work" es refereix a la construcció de parets "normals", sense formigó.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Orreaga said:


> L'has trobada, Riu, la paraula especialitzada correcte. Encara s'utilitza fusta (sí, també metall o plàstic) per a construir encofrats. Però cal afegir que la dona victoriana no utilitza la paraula correcte en anglès, que és "formwork" (fins ara no m'en vaig adonar). "Frame work" es refereix a la construcció de parets "normals", sense formigó.


 

Good point, dear New Mexican!

Hi poso _encofrat_, doncs?


----------



## ernest_

Això sembla!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mil mercis, RIU, Orreaga, Ernest and everybody


----------



## chics

És veritat ara que ho rellegeixo tot, no pot ser un *entramat* perque a la frase de la dona, ella explica clarament que s'omple el "bastiment" per dins, com si fos un motlle, i després es retira. La paraula adequada tècnicament és *encofrat*... però _no és la que ella fa servir_.





> Però cal afegir que la dona victoriana no utilitza la paraula correcta en anglès, que és "formwork" (fins ara no m'en vaig adonar). "Frame work" es refereix a la construcció de parets "normals",


 
Com la TPS mateixa dèia: Una _lady_ de l'època vicoriana utilitzaria aquest vocabulari (tan poc glamurós, de la construcció)? Jo no sé , a més és una ficció... i cal veure qui es i altres coses. La decisió dels nostres experts en traducció (no pas jo, eh?) segur que és la bona.


----------



## Orreaga

Perdoneu que vaig escriure "correcte" en comptes de "correcta"   (i altres errors també, n'estic segur).  

Estic d'acord amb la chics, no crec que "encofrat" va sortir mai de la boca de la _lady_...


----------



## RIU

Es que precisament, crec, el que fa la senyora és definir el métode d'encofrat. No pot citar-lo per que el desconeix i per aixó el que més s'hi acosta és estructura. Molt ben escrit, trobo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Revifo aquest fil perquè els experts en construcció em digueu si finalment tot plegat té sentit... Així és com queda la meva versió _so far_:

Les cases a València, com a tot el sud, són construïdes de «tàpia» o formigó i generalment les pinten de color blau. En els terrats hi sol haver colomars, els ocupants dels quals voletegen entre la concurrència del mercat. *Resulta curiós veure el procés de construcció d’aquestes cases: primer s’aixeca un encofrat de fusta que tot seguit s’emplena de formigó*. Amb aquesta composició s’aconsegueixen murs molt durables.

Per cert, us sembla més encertat el mot _mur_ que no pas _paret_?

Moltes gràcies i bon diumenge!

TPS


----------

